# Tool box style



## Paul353

I've seen journeymen use three different style of toolboxes, and as I'm still relatively new to the trade, I'm trying to work out which style would be best for me over the next 30 years. I've come up with a list of advantages and disadvantages of each style, and would appreciate your input.

Steel box:









This is the "Traditional" electrician's tool box that was on my tool list, and therefore is the type I'm currently using. These come in two styles; the flat top, and the hip roof top. I contend that the hip roof top style offers greater overall strength, and am not aware of any advantages of the flat top. I prefer these with a steel handle, plastic handles tend to break.

Advantages:
-Lockable
-Reasonably waterproof when used in wet locations
-Tend to last a long time
-Great surface for adhering stickers
-Tools stay secured during transport
-Repairable

Disadvantages:
-Heavy
-Tools lay horizontally, have to "Dig" for tools
-Difficult to keep tools and parts organized

Plastic box:










I've seen more sparkies bring their "Rubbermaid" boxes to the job site. In spite of the disparaging "Rubbermaid" remarks, they swear by them. Here are the pros and cons as I've observed:

Advantages:
-Lightweight
-Waterproof
-Lockable
-Okay surface for adhering stickers
-Tools stay secure during transport
-Bins and clever design keeps tools and materials better organized

Disadvantages:
-Hinges don't last very long
-Doesn't last as long as other tool boxes
-Not as secure as a steel box
-Tools are horizontal, still have to "Dig" for tools

Nylon open tote tool bag:










I'm surprised by the increasing popularity of the nylon tote. When I first saw one, I figured the journeyman was eccentric; but I've been seeing them increase in popularity. They are starting to grow on me.

Advantages:
-Lightweight
-Some come with shoulder strap to facilitate carrying
-Tools stored vertically, easier to access without digging, saves time
-Immediate access to tools, saves time
-Small storage pockets facilitate organizing tools and materials
-Greater flexibility in holding awkward or bulky tools
-Can last a very long time

Disadvantages:
-Cannot lock to secure tools
-Greater care must be taken that tools don't fall out during transport
-Won't keep tools dry when used in wet locations
-Not good for stickers

I've been using the steel box for nearly two years, but am considering going for a nylon tote. Having tools stand vertically and not needing to dig for things seems like a great advantage, and the lack of security doesn't seem to bother the journeymen who use them. What do you think?


----------



## Hippie

Back when I worked on big jobs the traditional metal box was what I used, its reasonably secure, holds up to abuse, doesn't get smashed in a gang box full of people's tools, and its great for displaying your collection of union stickers. 

Working by myself I use a 5 gallon bucket to tote my tools and miscellaneous parts around


----------



## HARRY304E

I like the third choice,The tools are heavy enough without having a steel tool box to carry around.

If you are working in the same place all the time like a plant Electrician Would,then a steel box with draws and a cart to transport all the stuff work best IMO.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Two words: VETO PRO PAC


----------



## 480sparky

My favorite:


----------



## BurtiElectric

Speedy Petey said:


> Two words: VETO PRO PAC


That's three words


----------



## thoenew

I'd look into Veto Pro Pac.


----------



## Speedy Petey

BurtiElectric said:


> That's three words


Stop nit picking. :001_tongue:


----------



## MIKEFLASH

This is the bag i like, i have to park a block away from the job and it works real well for luging all my crap around.


----------



## eejack

All of the above.

On powerhouse jobs I use a set of craftsman plastic tool boxes - I can sit them on the wet oily ground and my schtuff stays dry. Inside jobs usually get a metal box - drawers when appropriate but usually just a plain metal box. Some jobs a little nylon tote is most appropriate - so I have those. 

I tried the bucket with the bucket boss for a while - found it got full of junk pretty quick. However I do carry a linesman's bucket for when I work on high schtuff.


----------



## Acadian9

I went from an open tool tote when roughing in to a lockable metal tool box. I go most days without needing to open it so I just leave it in the bob box. My foreman had a tendency to "borrow" my tools from the open tool tote and leave them on the job box shelf or on his lunch table so I bought a lockable tool box.

If you're doing service work or are always moving around to do something, tool totes (or Veto's) would be ideal. If your tools generally stay unused when you're working (slab work for instance) then your best bet is a metal tool ox. Plastic breaks too easily and metal will last.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Here is my tool box. It stays in the truck, holds seldom used tools. On the job, I sling a Klein Powerline tool pouches over my shoulder.


----------



## union347sparky

I'm a bucket kind of guy. I have a hook on it so I can hang it off a lift or the boom of the bucket.


----------



## zwodubber

Backpack style is my choice, haven't looked back since I got one.


----------



## Pompadour

i use a lockable metal box. 

if it was legal to beat a guys head in with a golf club who touched my tools without asking me, i would use a veto pro pack.


----------



## varmit

This is one of those questions with no perfect answer as everyone's needs and preferences are different. Personally, I use a metal tool box, actually two metal toolboxes, one that I put on my cart and one in the truck with the tools that I only need occasionally. I also have a 5 gallon bucket that holds my every day tools and my tool pouch.

If you do similar work most every day, then get a small tote, bucket or pouch to carry the tools that you always need and store the rest in a lockable tool box. Some folks really like pouches. Some hate them. I prefer not to tear the pockets off of my clothes with tools in my pockets. 

Of your three original choices, my least favorite would be the plastic box for the reasons that you listed.

Tools are your means of making a living. Take care of them.


----------



## KDC

I've got a couple that I use for work (and more for home, where ones that didn't do for work end up) 

I've got a zipper closing Dewalt Nylon bag, my less used tools end up there. Wrench rolls, extra long screwdrivers, 4lbs hammer hacksaw etc. 

A maintenance style nylon tool tote for all my common hand tools and my pouch where I normally keep anything that I'm using for a project. 

Separate socket kit that kicks around along side. 

It's a system that works for me, but it really depends what location I'm working at, how well it actually works.


----------



## mikeh32

I have a different box, for different jobs. 

If its a safe job, and i know i will be there awhile... Have a nice 3 drawer metal one. 

I also have an open one like you posted for service calls where i dont have to worry about snatch and grabs. 

and my most used, is my back pack from klein. secure, easy to carry, and i love it


----------



## KikBoxR

MIKEFLASH said:


> View attachment 20823
> 
> 
> This is the bag i like, i have to park a block away from the job and it works real well for luging all my crap around.


I use these and love them both. Small one for my telecom stuff and the one on wheels for my drills, bits and other tools....

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/44/4446e969-ed51-4f3b-92f9-298629850524_300.jpg

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/51/5100c99e-0e3a-42d2-bcc0-1227202dc07b_300.jpg


----------



## T.Jack

I just started working as a first year apprentice the day after Christmas and I'm currently using a plastic box I had from my flooring days, but I plan on ordering a nylon bag(CLC 1537 to be specific) once I get my check on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Spartan98

T.Jack said:


> I just started working as a first year apprentice the day after Christmas and I'm currently using a plastic box I had from my flooring days, but I plan on ordering a nylon bag(CLC 1537 to be specific) once I get my check on Tuesday or Wednesday.


Go with a toolbox, craftsman...you will continually add tools, eventually the bag will start tearing and the handles will too...


----------



## wendon

T.Jack said:


> I just started working as a first year apprentice the day after Christmas and I'm currently using a plastic box I had from my flooring days, but I plan on ordering a nylon bag(CLC 1537 to be specific) once I get my check on Tuesday or Wednesday.


Wait until you get your second check and then order you a Veto!:thumbup:
I've used different bags but I like to keep my testers, nut drivers, cycling crimper, special screwdrivers, etc. etc. in the Veto (besides the ones in my tool pouch)


----------



## Wirenuting

Keep the steel box in the truck and take what you need in your pouch/bag. 
Get a bucket and mount it to a collapsible hand cart. Then you can really hump your tools with ease.


----------



## knowshorts

I use one of these. $10 at the Army/Navy store and they last forever. I am on my 2nd one in over 10 years. The handle on my 1st one broke when the bag fell off a crane at 60'.


----------



## KGN742003

I use the Husky roller tote others have posted.

Pros
most tools sit upright
room for cordless drill impact and sawsall
a dream to move around if you don't have stairs

Cons
Tends to get loaded up heavy, if you have to lift it it's worse than traditional tool totes
kinda cheap nylon, sharp tools will wear holes.


----------



## JohnR

Get the open tote, then everyone can borrow the tools that you haven't yet learned to use.:jester: Seriously, that's what WILL happen. Sometime.


I used to use a large plastic box about 30"x12x12 approx. Liked that until I had to work in the larger buildings, then I got one with wheels. Replaced the plastic wheels with some that had real bearings. Still have that one. Going on 6 years with it.


----------



## 99cents

I use the DeWalt open tote in the photo and it's good. I don't use their power tools but they make good bags  . I'm not concerned about thieves where I do most of my work.


----------



## That_Dude

My beast: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/J-TERENCE-THOMPSON-Mobile-Jobsite-Storage-1NTK7 Made in USA. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ




----------



## Jlarson

Veto. OT-XL in particular for me.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I use this for my main toolbag (voice and data) http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/019374/019374962418lg.jpg

I just purchased this for my CCTV and audio tools
http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums...29A265E-1006-00000062014C90C8_zpsc5c83081.jpg

Mine is branded Blue-point (Snap-on); Klein sells the same thing, they are both made by Waterloo.

I use this for my cable TV stuff http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d151/jeffmoss26/tools/005-1.jpg


----------



## Paul353

Thank you all for your feedback. As I mentioned, I have been using a traditional steel toolbox because of tradition, and I didn't want tradition to hold me back from a more effective way of doing things. I refrained from voting myself, and it looks like the nylon tote has received the overwhelming majority of votes, which confirms my observations.

For me, I think it's the storage of tools and materials in a vertical position that's the biggest advantage. I'm always digging for tools in my steel box. Not a big deal if I'm doing simpler work like pulling wire all day, but it becomes a pain when I have one of those days where I'm constantly doing different tasks. I can also appreciate the lighter weight and available shoulder strap for hauling the tools around.

If I'll need to carry more tools in the future, I think I might go for the tool bag on wheels. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Lighting Bolt

I just have all mystuff setup here, and ship it from location to location.


----------



## Rollie73

My preferred tool bag. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/husky-18-inch-large-mouth-bag/958848 4 yrs old now and holding up perfectly.

Most of my tools are in two of these and they get transported from job to job. Of course they are technically company tools but each of the foreman has two of this gangbox fully stocked for our particular jobs.


----------



## Paul353

Rollie73 said:


> My preferred tool bag. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/husky-18-inch-large-mouth-bag/958848 4 yrs old now and holding up perfectly.


Nice choice. This is what I settled on. Great value for the money, especially now that it's $10 off. I like the storage bins for small parts (I use them now with my steel box), all of the pockets that hold tools vertically, and plenty of room for bulky things like my hacksaw. Nice zippered pocket inside is just right for holding my number tags. Shoulder strap makes it easier to carry my tools on the train.


----------



## Rollie73

Paul353 said:


> Nice choice. This is what I settled on. Great value for the money, especially now that it's $10 off. I like the storage bins for small parts (I use them now with my steel box), all of the pockets that hold tools vertically, and plenty of room for bulky things like my hacksaw. Nice zippered pocket inside is just right for holding my number tags. Shoulder strap makes it easier to carry my tools on the train.


I'm pretty happy with mine too:thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY

*I think the trades are looking more at these modulars*

It seem as if there is a big swing to these types of tool boxes. Why not? They make sense. they store tools well and organize into individual job boxes. The first is Festool. German made tools I cannot afford. :no: Then it seem Bosch and Dewalt have made modular stacking boxes. 



























This removable box charges your tools while being stored. The outer sleeve is a van sliding drawer.


----------



## Paul353

I was wrong about nylon totes not being secure. As it turns out, mine can be used with a luggage-style lock, offering the same minimal security as my old steel box.


----------



## jeepman

480sparky said:


> My favorite:


This is my vote, I carry a tool tote like the 3rd choice in my truck if I'm foing on a simple jobs I take my flat head, Phillips, kleins and a meter out and with me.


----------



## P-Electrician

Used a steel tool box when i was in high school. i have tried different combos and always end up coming back to my klein 18" canvas bag. I have about 7 of the smaller canvas zipper bags that i organize most of my tools in inside of it.


----------

